
Obama killed a 16-year-old American, Trump just killed his 8-year-old sister - dinodino
https://theintercept.com/2017/01/30/obama-killed-a-16-year-old-american-in-yemen-trump-just-killed-his-8-year-old-sister/
======
3131s
This, and events like it, are more important than Trump's inane immigration
policy. Too bad it gets flagged.

Also the article links to the Facebook memorial page for Anwar al-Awlaki, but
it's not available anymore. I assume it was when this article was published
yesterday? Did Facebook remove it?

